# build fails for kdenetwork4-4.4



## unAmygdala (May 23, 2010)

I'm in the process of updating from kde4.3 to kde4.4 on a FreeBSD 7.3 system running on an Asus Eee Box.  I did "pkg_delete -f kdebase-\*4\* kdepim-\*4\* kdelibs-experimental-\*4\*" and then 'portmaster -a'.  I ran into trouble building kdebase4 (see thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14398) ... virtuoso and redland had to be installed before kdebase.

Continuing with portmaster -a, I am now having troubles building kdnetwork4.  I've tried building kdenetwork4 with and without the options for 'XMMS Kopete Now Playing Plugin' 'bittorent support for kget' but these options don't seem to be related to the types of errors I'm getting:

[with bittorent support for kget, webkit, & xmms kopete nowlistening options]

```
<snip>
[ 50%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/bittorrent/CMakeFiles/kget_bitt
orrentfactory.dir/btnepomukhandler.o
[ 50%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/bittorrent/CMakeFiles/kget_bitt
orrentfactory.dir/bittorrentsettings.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kget_bittorrentfactory.so
[ 50%] Built target kget_bittorrentfactory
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.

===>>> make failed for net/kdenetwork4
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdenetwork-4.3.5_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
 
[w/ webkit & xmms nowlistening options, w/o bittorent support for kget]

```
<snip>
[ 48%] Building CXX object kget/CMakeFiles/kget.dir/ui/nepomukwidget.o
Linking CXX executable kget
../lib/libkgetcore.so.5.0.1: undefined reference to `QGpgME::QByteArrayDataProvi
der::QByteArrayDataProvider(QByteArray const&)'
../lib/libkgetcore.so.5.0.1: undefined reference to `QGpgME::QIODeviceDataProvid
er::QIODeviceDataProvider(boost::shared_ptr<QIODevice> const&)'
gmake[2]: *** [kget/kget] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kget/CMakeFiles/kget.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 48%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/metalink/CMakeFiles/kget_metali
nkfactory.dir/metanepomukhandler.o
[ 48%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/metalink/CMakeFiles/kget_metali
nkfactory.dir/metalinksettings.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kget_metalinkfactory.so
[ 48%] Built target kget_metalinkfactory
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```

[w/ just webkit]

```
<snip>
rrorsearchfactory.dir/mirrors.o
../lib/libkgetcore.so.5.0.1: undefined reference to `QGpgME::QByteArrayDataProvi
der::QByteArrayDataProvider(QByteArray const&)'
../lib/libkgetcore.so.5.0.1: undefined reference to `QGpgME::QIODeviceDataProvid
er::QIODeviceDataProvider(boost::shared_ptr<QIODevice> const&)'
gmake[2]: *** [kget/kget] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kget/CMakeFiles/kget.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 48%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/mirrorsearch/CMakeFiles/kget_mi
rrorsearchfactory.dir/mirrorsearchtransferdatasource.o
[ 48%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/mirrorsearch/CMakeFiles/kget_mi
rrorsearchfactory.dir/mirrorsearchfactory.o
[ 48%] Building CXX object kget/transfer-plugins/mirrorsearch/CMakeFiles/kget_mi
rrorsearchfactory.dir/mirrorsearchsettings.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kget_mirrorsearchfactory.so
[ 48%] Built target kget_mirrorsearchfactory
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
*** Error code 1
```

Does anyone see something obvious here?  I'm really not sure what to try next.


----------



## unAmygdala (Jun 6, 2010)

*RESOLVED - Sort Of*

It was possible to build around the fact that kdenetwork4 was not building; I used [cmd=]touch /var/db/pkg/kdenetwork-4./+IGNOREME[/cmd] and [cmd=]portmaster -ad[/cmd] but you wouldn't need the +IGNOREME if you upgraded remaining ports individually.

Just about the time I was done updating the other installed ports, I ran portsnap fetch and found a bunch of updates for kde4, including kdenetwork4.  Portmaster -ad with the latest portsnap fetch built and installed kdenetwork-4.4.3_2 (current version as of this date).

In this case, the system ran fine enough even though most of kde was kde4.4 and kdenetwork4 was 4.3, although I have noticed that kde system monitor, network settings systray network traffic graph is now monotone instead of red and yellow for incoming and outgoing traffic.

This solution to ports not building may not always work, but, it seems that not stressing too heavily on ports that don't upgrade and just waiting for a new update is a viable option where having the latest version is not critical to system usability.


----------

